# Forum Home Renovation Water Saving Garden Ideas  Tank Fittings

## sstyln

Hi, 
I picked up one of these tanks second hand and the there is no cap at the bottom. I want to run a hose and a pump off it. Where can I get fittings that suit the size and thread? I'm in Melbourne? Anyone know the size I should ask for?

----------


## MorganGT

There's one of those sitting at my wife's parents' house, waiting for me to bring it home. I did a bit of looking a while back for adapter fittings to connect a hose to the outlet, and they are pretty easy to find on eBay - just search for IBC adapter, and a bunch should pop up (IBC stands for Intermediate Bulk Container, which is the name for those 'pallet' style tanks).

----------


## ringtail

You just need the adaptor that screws on the IBC. The adaptor then takes a standard 2 inch bush which can then be reduced down to 1 inch or 3/4 for your pump inlet. All available at the green shed (except the adaptor). I pay about $22 for the adaptor in Brisbane but plenty try and charge high $30's. ebay is as good as any but also google plastic drum suppliers in your area

----------


## plum

> You just need the adaptor that screws on the IBC. The adaptor then takes a standard 2 inch bush which can then be reduced down to 1 inch or 3/4 for your pump inlet. All available at the green shed (except the adaptor). I pay about $22 for the adaptor in Brisbane but plenty try and charge high $30's. ebay is as good as any but also google plastic drum suppliers in your area

  I've never dealt with these containers before, but a 2inch x 1inch poly bush is only about 4bucks, or am I missing something here?

----------


## ringtail

Yep, the IBC has a weird, sort of acme type thread on it. One has to buy this adaptor first in order to use the standard poly bushes.   ADAPTIBC â IBC Adaptor Black - People in Plastic

----------


## plum

Yep. Gotcha.

----------


## sstyln

Thanks everyone. I will check out ebay

----------

